# Carol's Clever Little Shawl



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is the photo you asked for Kiwi. Just finished the shawl and to say that I am happy with it is an understatement. Thanks to you, Kiwi, and also Chickki and Dee Dee for answering my question when I began the project. It IS very easy and not any real challenge to advanced knitters nor people who want a constantly changing stitch pattern in order to avoid boredom but it is such a handsome shawl, IMHO, and affords someone like me the chance to produce a lovely piece when I am in need of "mindless" relaxation while knitting.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my! Thanks, Maureen.  This is the first time I have posted a picture of some of my work. Somewhat new to knitting (but have crocheted for 50 + years) and new to this Forum also.


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

It is alovely shawl and you did a beautiful knitting is the pattern out there to get? Just loveit


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Love your yarn selection and the border is really pretty. Great Job!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

This shawl I beleieve is free on Ravelry.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words Everyone and yes the pattern can be found right here: http://www.cheryloberle.com/Carol's%20shawl%20redux%20.pdf There is not a picture but you can find other pics of it here on this forum as well as at Ravelry and Pinterest, etc.


----------



## ritasroy (Oct 26, 2012)

Really pretty


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What a beautiful and yes simply elegant shawl. You have done an awesome job of it, I love the yarn you selected. Wear it in good health and happiness this New Year and always.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have made two of these shawls, and there is another one waiting to be knit


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That is a lovely shawl. You did a beautiful job of knitting it! I have that pattern, and someday hope to knit it.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nicely done


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

That is fantastic. You did a great job.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is so elegant. Wonderful knitting.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl

Found pattern here.....& it's free.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful! Well done..


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

MANY THANKS TO ALL FOR THE WONDERFUL COMMENTS! I am really glad I found this Forum and y'all are just great!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful - it looks absolutely perfect! If I ever get through making things for other people, I'd like to try that one for myself.....


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

You did a great job, its beautiful.


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

Really nice shawl. The keyhole aspect of it is very unique. Great job! Enjoy!


----------



## Carly SK (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful shawl, love the yarn choice, and the bottom is just lovely. Great job!
Learning to knit lace is on my "to do" list for this year.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful shawl!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

settermom said:


> Oh my! Thanks, Maureen.  This is the first time I have posted a picture of some of my work. Somewhat new to knitting (but have crocheted for 50 + years) and new to this Forum also.


Welcome to KP!!! You did a fantastic job on your beautiful shawl!! Hard to believe that you are new to knitting --- Very well done! Looking forward to your next projects.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic shawl. :lol: :lol:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Lovely shawl. It looks warm, too. Good for sticking to it.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Very elegant. Nice work!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

You did a wonderful job! The yarn you used is perfect and it looks so cozy, keep on knitting!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

What lovely work - well done!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This looks so warm and inviting. Beautiful!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

A gorgeous shawl and I love the border a great job.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

OH MY !!!!!


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

ran off the pattern and lots of pictures...
I am curious, at what part did you ask for assistance ??
I am only a novice knitter...


----------



## Olymp1a (Jan 8, 2013)

It's stunning! Excellent work!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

I Made one of these for my sis in law she said she uses it a lot which was nice to hear


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Exceptionally nice!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

BEAUTUIFUL!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Just beautiful. Love the color. Great job.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, it is just lovely! Good job too.


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

it is beautiful. Our craft ministry makes prayer shawls for the elderly and ill. This would make a wonderful change from the few patterns we now use. Could you share the pattern or where to obtain it
Muriel


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Love your shawl.


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

At our church each year at the women's Christmas party we draw "secret sisters" for the upcoming year. The main point is to pray for her, but little gifts though out the year are appreciated. The name I got loves purple and I have the yarn, but have been looking for a pattern that would make the yarn stand out and this one will do it. THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I am overwhelmed with all of the generous comments! THANKS to All! I posted the pattern link on the 1st page but here it is again for any who might have missed it. http://www.cheryloberle.com/Carol's%20shawl%20redux%20.pdf Maybe I should post it in the Links and Resources spot, too. GMAISON: my question when reading the pattern before I started to knit was about where (which row) the lace pattern began the repeats. One sentence said complete lace point is rows 1 - 18 and pattern later showed to begin lace points at row 2 -18. I am not a great pattern reader and tend to over think and "worry" if I understand everything so I asked for clarification. It really turned out to be a non-issue once I got started and simply followed the pattern.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

I love it! Just what I've been looking for as I don't want to invest time in one of the lacy shawls. Thanks for the link - I'm on my way to buy the yarn to get started!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Everyone I see this pattern on Ravelry I say"that needs to be my next shawl", then other patterns come along & it gets pushed down in my queue. Yours has inspired me to put it back on to of my queue!


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful work and a lovely shawl-I like the tie idea in the front=I dislike having to reaggange a shawl constantly while wearing it


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Really pretty...BRAVO!
Danielle


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is so beautiful. I have been wanting to do that one for a long time now.


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

Very beautiful! I would love to make one.

Mary


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your shawl is just wonderful.
It really shows off the yarn you chose.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

You did an awesome job! The color is splendid and looks so comfy! Thank you for sharing the link also! Wouldn't this make a wonderful hug for someone? Love it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it! Beautiful job!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

The picture of your shawl looks a bit longer than the ones that I have seen on Ravelry. Is it just the pull of the yarn or did you actually cast on more stitches to make it wider. I do like the long look. Thanks


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Beautiful! I love it. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is just lovely!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautifully knitted! I love the pattern and choice of yarn.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

gmaison said:


> ran off the pattern and lots of pictures...
> I am curious, at what part did you ask for assistance ??
> I am only a novice knitter...


I need help now..just reading the pattern..lol

June


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. Someday I hope to make on and this may be my choice. Thanks for sharing with us. Pat


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Your shawl is lovely!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I actually prefer your shawl to the one on Ravelry - although that one is very pretty also. Is yours longer? Thank you for the link; I have downloaded it for future reference, plus, I found some other free patterns for baby clothes from the blog. Many thanks.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. I, too, made this shawl last year and found that I wear it much more than I thought I would. Mine is in purple but yours is a color that goes with everything - very smart! I just may make another one now that I've seen yours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

settermom said:


> Here is the photo you asked for Kiwi. Just finished the shawl and to say that I am happy with it is an understatement. Thanks to you, Kiwi, and also Chickki and Dee Dee for answering my question when I began the project. It IS very easy and not any real challenge to advanced knitters nor people who want a constantly changing stitch pattern in order to avoid boredom but it is such a handsome shawl, IMHO, and affords someone like me the chance to produce a lovely piece when I am in need of "mindless" relaxation while knitting.


I love it. Such a pretty shawl. Is the pattern available?


----------



## gardenluvWAS (Mar 9, 2012)

Fantastic workmanship! Love your yarn choice, what is it?


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful, great job.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Simple and Elegant. You did a wonderful Job. Thanks for sharing. In my pile of to do's. Love it.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

budasha said:


> settermom said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the photo you asked for Kiwi. Just finished the shawl and to say that I am happy with it is an understatement. Thanks to you, Kiwi, and also Chickki and Dee Dee for answering my question when I began the project. It IS very easy and not any real challenge to advanced knitters nor people who want a constantly changing stitch pattern in order to avoid boredom but it is such a handsome shawl, IMHO, and affords someone like me the chance to produce a lovely piece when I am in need of "mindless" relaxation while knitting.
> ...


scroll back and you will see it posted a couple of times. 
I want to make this for my SIL, but she wants anything in black!

June


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautifully done! This one is going on my list!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice!! What is the pattern?


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Hopefully I can answer all of the most recent questions here:

1. I assume that anyone having trouble reading the pattern, or worrying about understanding it (like I did---with the repeat rows of the lace points---see previous posts) will find that if you just to what is written it will be very clear and easy. The pattern is well written so just trust the directions. I can not easily visualize the knitting processes when reading a knit pattern maybe because I am so new at it. (Crochet, no problem ,but knit---help! LOL).

2. I just measured my shawl length on and off of the hanger. From neck edge to bottom of lace point in center back is 19". Where did I read that it would be 15" ? hmmmm. My yarn is soft enough but not super soft so I don't know if it is slightly stretching but the on and off hanger measurements are about the same ... within 1/4" or so. I did NOT stretch it for blocking. Actually I only steam blocked the bottom tip of the lace points to prevent any possible curling. I have seen pictures of the shawl that seemed much shorter and others that looked even longer than mine. I am sure it depends on a) individual tension, b) Size/weight of yarn choice and c) needle size. I followed the materials suggestions on the pattern using the size 10 1/2 needles for the body and the size 10 DPNs for the ribbed tube. I used #4 medium worsted weight acrylic yarn. My tension in crochet and knitting is very uniform and consistent, always, and I am told is "perfect" so I work neither too tight nor too loose. I might have knit slightly looser on this shawl but I don't think so. I DID NOT add any stitches and I made 14 total lace points for the size "small".

3. Some people may be surprised to hear that I used Redheart Super Saver "Aran Fleck" for this project. I can't really afford anything more expensive even though I would love to use more luxurious yarns. My skeins were not as rough and stiff as most of the super saver yarns of current times but I have been saving this particular yarn for 4 or 5 years so it may have been before the super saver complaints began.

I think that covers the questions to date. If not---ask again! 

:-D CA


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

SORRY! DON'T KNOW WHY THIS POSTED TWICE!

Hopefully I can answer all of the most recent questions here:

1. I assume that anyone having trouble reading the pattern, or worrying about understanding it (like I did---with the repeat rows of the lace points---see previous posts) will find that if you just to what is written it will be very clear and easy. The pattern is well written so just trust the directions. I can not easily visualize the knitting processes when reading a knit pattern maybe because I am so new at it. (Crochet, no problem ,but knit---help! LOL).

2. I just measured my shawl length on and off of the hanger. From neck edge to bottom of lace point in center back is 19". Where did I read that it would be 15" ? hmmmm. My yarn is soft enough but not super soft so I don't know if it is slightly stretching but the on and off hanger measurements are about the same ... within 1/4" or so. I did NOT stretch it for blocking. Actually I only steam blocked the bottom tip of the lace points to prevent any possible curling. I have seen pictures of the shawl that seemed much shorter and others that looked even longer than mine. I am sure it depends on a) individual tension, b) Size/weight of yarn choice and c) needle size. I followed the materials suggestions on the pattern using the size 10 1/2 needles for the body and the size 10 DPNs for the ribbed tube. I used #4 medium worsted weight acrylic yarn. My tension in crochet and knitting is very uniform and consistent, always, and I am told is "perfect" so I work neither too tight nor too loose. I might have knit slightly looser on this shawl but I don't think so. I DID NOT add any stitches and I made 14 total lace points for the size "small".

3. Some people may be surprised to hear that I used Redheart Super Saver "Aran Fleck" for this project. I can't really afford anything more expensive even though I would love to use more luxurious yarns. My skeins were not as rough and stiff as most of the super saver yarns of current times but I have been saving this particular yarn for 4 or 5 years so it may have been before the super saver complaints began.

I think that covers the questions to date. If not---ask again! 

:-D CA


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

It's absolutely stunning and so different. Good job!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey, June! I think this would be stunning in Black!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

One more time! LOL pattern is found here: http://www.cheryloberle.com/Carol's%20shawl%20redux%20.pdf

It is posted several times in this thread and also in links and resources. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful. Just a little different shawl.

Sue


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

That is one beautiful shawl!


----------



## grandchildren4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

If you use the Ravelry link it will show you some pictures of the shawl and then you will need to hit the link (that I posted previously) that takes you to the pattern itself. No picture included with the PDF pattern file.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Love it! I'm gonna have to knit one! ) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so pretty. Not quite advanced enough in my knitting skills to try it yet tho.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful. Love the ties on the front.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Trust me, I am a beginner or novice or whatever one calls it and if I can do it any one can do it! :thumbup:


----------



## ms_sheilab (Jun 2, 2012)

Gorgeous! Hmmm, I was wondering what to do with some burgundy yarn I have.......seems I've found my pattern!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

settermom said:


> Here is the photo you asked for Kiwi. Just finished the shawl and to say that I am happy with it is an understatement. Thanks to you, Kiwi, and also Chickki and Dee Dee for answering my question when I began the project. It IS very easy and not any real challenge to advanced knitters nor people who want a constantly changing stitch pattern in order to avoid boredom but it is such a handsome shawl, IMHO, and affords someone like me the chance to produce a lovely piece when I am in need of "mindless" relaxation while knitting.


Carol Anne,

Lovely and a great choice of yarn to make it even more elegant!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful.. :thumbup:


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful. It looks lovely


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and lovely work - thanks for the link to the pattern.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful shawl, lovely work. You must be very proud.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Started one today in red.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

So beautiful. I'd be over the moon too if I'd made it. Congratulations.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

So gorgeous. Wear it with pride.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Again, thanks for the kind words from EVERYONE! I cannot wait to see all of the upcoming pictures of this shawl from all y'all!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

ITs just stunning.. thank u for shareing!! In reading the pattern i saw the words or letters actually *DPN's* and my mind froze..lol Not really good on pattern reading either Sighs Lovely shawl tho 


Susie


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It's lovely!


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

It looks like you knit a lot of love in that shawl! It's beautiful.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely lovely shawl, settermom, well done. What's next on your knitting menu? Hannet


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

I love making shawls and this pattern is a keeper. Seems that I have found my Xmas gifts for next year. Wonderful knitting job. You should be proud.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your shawl is simply lovely!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

settermom said:


> Here is the photo you asked for Kiwi. Just finished the shawl and to say that I am happy with it is an understatement. Thanks to you, Kiwi, and also Chickki and Dee Dee for answering my question when I began the project. It IS very easy and not any real challenge to advanced knitters nor people who want a constantly changing stitch pattern in order to avoid boredom but it is such a handsome shawl, IMHO, and affords someone like me the chance to produce a lovely piece when I am in need of "mindless" relaxation while knitting.


I have made this pattern twice now and was very happy with it except that yours seems to be longer in the back than mine does. I used 
simply soft yarn and size 10 (american) needles, the pattern does call for 101/2 needles but it just seem too loose when I tried. Maybe that is my problem. What size needles did you use and what type of yarn? yours looks lovely


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I used Red Heart Super Saver "Aran Fleck" acrylic #4 medium worsted weight yarn. I find the Caron Simply Soft to be just a wee bit smaller than the average medium worsted weight yarn even though the Simply Soft is classified as a #4 weight. All of my projects turn out just a bit smaller when I use SS...and meeting gauge is usually a bit short as well with that yarn. I think SS is really closer to a DK or # 3 weight than it is to a medium worsted. I did use the # 10 1/2 size needles (and the #10 DPNs) as suggested in the pattern.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love it and the tie in front is unusual


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

settermom said:


> I used Red Heart Super Saver "Aran Fleck" acrylic #4 medium worsted weight yarn. I find the Caron Simply Soft to be just a wee bit smaller than the average medium worsted weight yarn even though the Simply Soft is classified as a #4 weight. All of my projects turn out just a bit smaller when I use SS...and meeting gauge is usually a bit short as well with that yarn. I think SS is really closer to a DK or # 3 weight than it is to a medium worsted. I did use the # 10 1/2 size needles (and the #10 DPNs) as suggested in the pattern.


Maybe that is why turned out smaller. I did not bring back any Red Heart Yarn. In fact after living in the States for 20 years I am finding it hard to get used to the yarns here and will have to send to the USA for more even though I am finding it hard to find companys who will ship over seas


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's great. And, very clever.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and wonderful yarn choice. Looks like it will be warm without being too heavy. I usually do rectangular shawls, but I downloaded this pattern and think I will work one of these into my "to do" list. Thanks!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

lovely shawl


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

This may be my first shawl- I just love it! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Sumacsew said:


> This may be my first shawl- I just love it! Can you share the pattern?


Oops, sorry, I finally found the page with the link. No need to repost!


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

Lovely. . . just lovely!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh no!! I had yarn in hand at Joann's that would be lovely in that, but put it back because I have a baby afghan and 2 other afghans to knit, and wanted to keep one of my New Year's resolutions to buy as I use yarn. Shucks!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Anyone would wear it with pride.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Shawl is very Pretty!!! Also, very versatile.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Babbsie2 (Jul 12, 2012)

That is one gorgeous shawl! Beautiful work ,and I LOVE your setter!!! I had a sweet, sweet Irish Setter for seven years and she left us much too soon with lymphoma. What a comic she was! I miss her so much.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Great job on a beautiful piece.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I like it because it's not too fussy. It will still be in style when some of the fancy ones have been put in storage. Your knitting is nice and even, and your yarn compliments the pattern.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Such a lovely pattern, and one that will stay on your shoulders!!


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautifully done. Love the color you chose. Could go with dress-up or jeans. Very nice.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you again for the multitude of compliments! Yes, I chose this pattern and yarn specifically because it is so versatile. It will "dress up" or be "casual" as needed.


----------



## Glo 54 (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. Am now going to look for pattern..


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I really like your shawl because of the bor in the front as well as the garter stitches. Easy except perhaps for the lace at the bottom. Can you tell us where did you find this pattern? I gave up on the Holbrook shawl, too complicated but this one would be great. Thank you YasminaB


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for your nice comments and the pattern link has been posted numerous times in the pages of this thread. It is also posted in Links and Resources. The lace points are SO easy and nothing to worry about at all!


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

A very beautiful shawl, I love the color and the length of it. Looks to be very toasty warm too. Will look up that pattern and check it out...Liz


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

This is in my pile of to do. Might just be the next project..
Love yours...


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, Corbie. Even if you have higher priorities of projects to do first you will find that this is such a quick project that it will be ready to wear or gift in no time at all.


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

A wonderful, warm-looking shawl, CarolAnn! I need one like this to wrap around my shouders just to take a light chill away, here in the PNW. I like the way it ties in front, and won't get in my way as I'm washing up the dishes. LOVE your gorgeous setter lying in the tall grass as well. My neighbor had one just like yours, named him "Skipper". A very pretty, faithful dog......Liz in WA state


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, Liz! I know you will love this shawl and hope you will post a picture of yours when it is finished. I love mine and enjoy the fact that it can be worn for dress up or dress down. Thanks also for the nice words about my Irish Setter. That particular one was a Rescue and is gone now but was very special to us and to all who knew her.


----------



## helcia50 (Mar 24, 2013)

beautiful.
did you use one or two strands of yarn


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you. I used just a single strand of yarn. Medium (#4) worsted weight acrylic.


----------



## helcia50 (Mar 24, 2013)

thank you, it is beautiful


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice. I love the yarn.


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Fell real silly asking but what are threads and links and resources. Nothing on my site about ant of those. Please help!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

"links" are the internet addresses for particular websites or files that a particular website produces. For example, the link for this page on Knitting Paradise would be: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136764-10.html "Threads" are specific conversations on the internet (on forums or in e-mail or in general public conversations on the internet pertaining to selected topics that have been initiated by someone. Again, in example, this continuing discussion (that I started) about my specific shawl is a continuing thread on that subject. "Resources" are simply places or people or written or visual or auditory subject matter that give information about something a person wants to know about. For instance, you tube tutorial videos and a dictionary of knitting or crochet stitches would be examples of resources. I am a "resource" for you---by virtue of you asking the questions and me answering them. Does this all help?


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Getting there little by little. However, where can I find the pattern for Carol's Clever Little Shawl. Can you direct me in the correct direction?


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

The pattern link is here in this thread...on page one, as I recall. The link to that page where I posted where to find the pattern is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136764-1.html The link to the pattern---direct link---is this: http://www.cheryloberle.com/Carol's%20shawl%20redux%20.pdf The link to the Ravelry page that shows more pictures of the shawl is here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl Just click on which ever link you want to use and it will take you straight to that site & page.


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Can always count on my Knitting Pals to help a knitter in distress. A great big Thank You.


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Can always count on my Knitting Pals to help a knitter in distress. A great big Thank You.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

:thumbup: glad to help!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I downloaded this shawl a while ago and it is on my list of things to do. This post reminds me of how much I really want to do it. Beautiful knitting and inspiring me to pull this pattern to the front.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Fantastic, Angora! Will look forward to seeing YOUR shawl. So glad that mine served as a reminder for you.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Your shawl is absolutely lovely! Nice work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------

